# Not made by me, but it is an engine though.



## Kaleb (Jun 19, 2010)

Earlier this week I was out bike riding, and it happened to be the time when we have bulky goods collection by the council, and one person had some stuff out on the nature strip including this lawnmower.






I couldn't resist getting another engine, and I've wanted a good example of an internal combustion engine for a while now. So I asked the house owner about it, and he said it runs, but it's tricky to start. It also has a wheel that comes that is loose, and another that has a piece ripped out of it. The photo was taken after I dragged it home. I decided to take a look at the pull-start mechanism, and a gear that engages the flywheel/cooling fan was buggered. Tonight I rigged up a system where I can start it using an electric drill as a starter motor. Tomorrow I'm going to try and run it.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice find Kaleb. What is the thingy attached to the left handle about half way up? The mower looks pretty vintage from the absence of safety interlocks, etc. but I bet you can still find some new wheels for it if you look around.

BIll


----------



## techonehundred (Jun 19, 2010)

b.lindsey  said:
			
		

> What is the thingy attached to the left handle about half way up?



Can't you tell. that is for the leaf Blower Supercharger connection. Connect the blower hose and crank up the leaf blower and you have double the horse power. :big: :big:


----------



## doc1955 (Jun 19, 2010)

techonehundred  said:
			
		

> Can't you tell. that is for the leaf Blower Supercharger connection. Connect the blower hose and crank up the leaf blower and you have double the horse power. :big: :big:


 Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} The way the grass is growing here I could use that attachment to my mower!


----------



## Kaleb (Jun 19, 2010)

It appears to be an air intake. I think this mower was made in the 1970s. I'm not going to mow with it, we have another perfectly good mower which will do all the mowing, which I'm not going to fiddle with.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 19, 2010)

No, that's a Ford Mass air meter for the Sequential Fuel Injection System. The A9L computer should be under the shroud.  :big:


----------

